# Non standard serial port addresses



## tcn (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

  I'm having a bit of a problem with serial console.  I've got a Via mobo with eight serial ports.  The problem is that the two on external connectors have weird addresses (0x1f8/0x1e8, irq5/irq10).

  I've read that the bootloader can only use COM0 to COM4 (usual addresses 0x3f8/0x2f8/0x3e8/0x2e8, irq3/irq4).  Is it possible to get the serial console to work from boot to kernel on my two non standard ports?

  Using the hints file, I've got the second port active for logins (0x1e8, irq10); the first one is still silent.  The kernel detects the first port (0x1f8, irq5) properly though (seen as uart0 in dmesg) with flags 0x10 attached).

Any clues?

Thanks,

tcn


----------



## trev (Nov 6, 2010)

tcn said:
			
		

> Any clues?



Modify the bootloader if you must have non-standard serial ports at boot.


----------



## tcn (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok, I thought I could put it up to 115200bps but the bootloader stays at 9600bps.  Also, there was something weird with my uart0 speed that I didn't notice, my baud rate was 1355bps.

  Once corrected, everything started to work as they should.  Thanks!


tcn


----------

